# Variable ND Filters



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I finally picked up a decent polarizer and now I'm looking for some nd filters to complete my set-up. I noticed that B&W makes a variable ND. Has anyone had any experience with these? I like B&W the pola I bought is made by them so I'm satisfied the quality of the product is good but I'm wondering about how they work and do they have any drawbacks. Thinking I could save a little money and with the set of step down rings I have I'd have all my lenses covered with a pola and ND with two filters. Picked up the pola mainly to knock the shine off blacktop and cut the glare on the cars I shoot. Tested it out on some very bleached out road near my house and it does just what I wanted. Would have come in handy at the drag boat races last weekend as well. They just announced the dates for the Vintage Nationals at COTA. Last year was awesome. Over 500 vintage racers. The pit walk was like a living history book. Even some Morgan 3 wheeler racers were there. No assigned seating you can roam freely. Great for photography.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ive been looking at the Variable NDs myself. All my filters are Singh Ray or Lee so I have no experience with B&W except for the UV filter and a 10 stop 77mm Filter.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*NO good*

I talked to a guy I know who is a pro at this stuff and he told me to stay away from them. Basically they are a circular polarizer and a regular polarizer slapped together. It will muck up the bokeh big time. You will see the lines from the polarizer in the bokeh. So I'll be getting the single filters and stacking them. Only time I reallly need this is when I'm trying to do a speed blur on a moving car or bike. Last time I tried it I ended up at f22 to get the shot and that takes away from the blur. I like German optics. Used all german filters on my scope. B&W is in the same town as the brand of filters I used. I think they are all highly overpriced by the way 

Griz


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the Singh Ray Nd/Polarizer (expensive) and don't hardly ever use it. Bought just before going to Maui for waterfalls, but did just as well with a polarizer by itself than with the combo.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Happy so far*

I'm happy with the new one. The other one I have is part of a 3 filter set that came with my XL2. It was very hard to see the change as you turned it. The new one is much easier to see. Wanted to try it out today but wouldn't you know it no sun to be seen  I did try it out on some badly bleached out blacktop and it worked perfectly to take that shine off. Thats what I bought it for primarily. Motorsports shots.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Slip said:


> I have the Singh Ray Nd/Polarizer (expensive) and don't hardly ever use it. Bought just before going to Maui for waterfalls, but did just as well with a polarizer by itself than with the combo.


Yep, Thats the biggest problem with them. They are kinda of a specialty item and would only get used very little.
Good info Griz. Didnt know that. I have seen some shots on Fred Miranda using them (not sure of the brand) And other than a colorcast to correct, they looked pretty good. As for the cheaper ones, I have seen one used with a big "X" right across the image if turned too far.
Yea, guess I will stay with my 4X4 NDs, and 10 stop filter. I do have the Singh Ray LB Polarizer and the LB Color enhancing PL. These 2 seem to work well when stacked and really good used individuality. 
I was really looking for something a bit easier to use of the fly, 1 filter vs stacking.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Lost the url*

Here is a good url that shows the distortions. http://jonasraskphotography.com/2014/05/12/nd-filter-dont-go-variable/

Griz


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

They don't work worth a darn on wide angle lenses, say wider than 40mm full frame. You get weird dark banding across the sky, almost in a star or ray like pattern. The one I bought was supposedly good quality from precision camera in Austin (they are straight shooters), and I returned it. On longer lenses it worked just fine. Just got a Singh Ray for my m43 Olympus M1 and am going to have another go with it on that format.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought a cheaper model from Amazon that works well enough for me. At max setting it is unusable, but it works well if you back it down a little bit.


----------

